# Blood test to warn of premature birth 'could help thousands of mothers to be.'



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

The sooner the better. In the Daily Mail tday, here's the link:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2034185/Blood-test-warn-premature-birth-help-thousands-mothers-be.html

/links


----------

